# Desinstaller UNO



## olivierb (15 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

je souhaite désinstaller UNO, l'interface. Impossbile avec le logiciel.
Savez-vous comment je peux réinstaller l'interface de apple ?

a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2005)

bonjour Olivier,

pour désinstaller Uno, il faut que tu relances l'installeur, et que tu clic sur le bouton "uninstall" de la barre d'outil. 

Uno a fait une sauvegarde de tes données lorsque tu l'as utilisé la première fois, donc en désinstallant, il remplace le thème par les fichiers sauvegardés.


----------



## evrybody (17 Novembre 2007)

salut, hum

:'(

j'ai un léger gros probleme avc Uno, hum j'ai installé "smooth uno" une autre version de uno mais le probleme c'est que le programme n'est pas fait de la même manière, et donc il n'y a pas le bouton "desinstaller"

:'(
et entre temps itunes veut pas s'ouvrir à cause ça...
help ! please ! une idée ?


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2007)

Visiblement il faut utiliser celui d'UNO.


----------



## evrybody (17 Novembre 2007)

J'y ai cru uninstant, j'ai bien fait restauré dans UNO (qui au passage reconait que mon itunes n'est pas compatible ) mais itunes ne veut toujours pas s'ouvrir...

(merci de ta reponse si rapide en tout cas)


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2007)

Y'a un autre truc d'installé? Tu as vérifié avec Spotlight qu'il ne reste rien d'UNO?


----------



## evrybody (17 Novembre 2007)

bien y'avait plus rien d'Uno, je lai désinstallé, redémarré l'ordinateur, itunes ne se lançait toujours, pas, alors je l'ai desinstallé et réinstallé (itunes) et visiblement ça remarche :mouais:..
bon en tout cas c'est réglé ^^
merci pour tes réponses !


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2007)

Bah y'a pas de quoi.


----------

